# audi 5000 cs bent valves 10v what to do?



## mk2dubaudi (Oct 3, 2008)

I have 2 16v mk2's and one audi 5000cs awd turbo 10v, I friend' did the timing belt and now i need new valves or a head from a junkyard, can I plug and play a 20v head?
What parts would i need to keep if i wanted to turbo a 8v gas engine? and part the 50000? any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

mk2dubaudi said:


> I have 2 16v mk2's and one audi 5000cs awd turbo 10v, I friend' did the timing belt and now i need new valves or a head from a junkyard, can I plug and play a 20v head?
> What parts would i need to keep if i wanted to turbo a 8v gas engine? and part the 50000? any help or advice would be appreciated.


i know this is an old thread, and i'm sorry nobody responded to you sooner. if you need a new 10v head, i have one. PM me and we can work out a price.


----------

